# Zombie Makeup test



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have several zombie helpers coming to help us this year and 99% of them have no experience with makeup. So I did a quick test run tonight and thought out how I was going to teach them to lay out the basic latex and create holes in it easy and quickly. It really is simple and I think they'll be amazed from the start at how quickly you can form wrinkles. Then I could just follow up behind with make up and paint. I think they'll enjoy it 

Here is what my quickie slap it on and paint it looks like...


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks amazing! My friend's 11 year old son wants to be a zombie this year and I've been given the job of doing his make up, I think I'll try something like this, it looks so effective!!!!!

Ana


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cassie, this was just latex from the jar? And painted with what? Nice job.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Turtle, I just used latex from the jar and generic creme paint that you'll find at any Halloween store. But I'm sure that you can use any latex craft paint as well.. 

I laid down 5 VERY thin coats of the latex. In between each coat I held the skin taught and when each layer dried, I powdered it down well to keep the latex from sticking to itself before letting it go. When the first coat dried and I powdered it, you could already see great skin wrinkles.

After 5 thin coats, I picked at and peeled up spots here and there and applied make up.

That's all.

The makeup you apply can make this effect look like an aged skin, a zombie, or a burn victim. It all depends on the makeup colors you add and how much you pick at the latex.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

COOL, Thanks. how long do you think each layer took to dry? My son wants some wounds this year LOL.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You have to lay down the latex layers very thin. It took each layer 2-4 min to dry (blowing on it). You could get away with 3-4 layers short term. But if you want it to last the afternoon / night, no less then 5. And be sure to clean the skin before application with alcohol. The less skin oil, the better the adhesiveness.

And I can't stress enough these two points:

1) Test before hand for allergy.

2) Shave any area that you intend to apply latex to. It WILL STICK TO ANY HAIR, IT WILL HURT TO REMOVE.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I should also mention that by doing thin layers, the latex dries faster and the final coverage will be more even than if you just glop on one thick layer.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great cassie 
good job


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks professional Cassie


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

cassie, real nice job...looks good


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks really good, Cassie. For a different look, with much the same effect, try adding tissue paper after the first layer of latex, then latex over that. It adds some nice texturing of raised wrinkles as well as the creases.  Keep goin' Gal!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet! I like it, looks really cool!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I'm really pleased with the look.

Sickie, I tried the toilet paper trick several times and never could quite master it. The paper would always tear and stick to the latex sponge.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOWOWOW

Very cool. Care to share what colors you applied in what order...etc?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

After all the layers of latex dried, I powdered it down well again and blew away any loose dusting. Using a Mehron Creamblend stick (color: Blithe Spirit...its white with blue tones in it), I covered the latex.

Then I picked the holes and trimmed them (you could leave them hanging if you want though).

Then I mixed red with a hint of black and put that inside the holes. I then went around the inside edges of the holes with black and blended it into the red.

Then to finish, I mixed a little green with white and stippled it over the whole thing very lightly.

Powder again and your done.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just was looking this over again. This will make a good winter project. That way I can take my time and fiddle with it and see how it goes. Thanks for sharing Cassie. Mmmm Christmas zombies.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL BoneDancer! I was just revisiting this thread the same time as you! I love playing with latex tricks and makeup.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

To put the latex over the tissue paper, keep in mind the sponge has to be a fresh one. If there is any drying of the latex on the sponge, it becomes tacky and will adhere to the tissue ripping it. Also, use more liquid latex on the sponge than you think you'll need. The liquid will help prevent any dried parts from sticking to the tissue.


----------

